# My Issue



## ShoeBox (Jan 28, 2010)

I don’t really not what to say or where to begin, so if this jumps a little all over the place I apologize.

I have been with my wife now for almost 12 years. We met at the end of high school and have been together ever since. 

We now have a baby boy who was born at 24wks and 2 days of age (3 ½ mths early) and he most likely has cerbel palsy. 

My reason for typing today though is because I am not sure I am happy anymore in my current marriage. My current wife was my first real girlfriend and I just find myself wondering what it would be like if I was to go find someone else, or even just split and have some me time again.

I find myself irritated having to listen to the things that interest her, and I know it would be the same when I talk about things I know she has no interest in, but marriage is and has to be give and take.

I get excited when I talk to new ‘attractive ppl’ but never seem to feel that same way with my wife, and I am not sure really how long I felt this way.

I have been out of work for 2mths and have a month before I return, is this just depression or something like that?

Then there is my son, I love him more than anything, and he gives me a reason to stay, but is it good for him to be the glue keeping us together. Then I fear if I go then it will be hard to see him, or I may lose touch or something somehow.

Really I should talk with her, but all that will happen is she will cry her eyes out and I will end up having to make some sort of peace again just to keep going. It won’t be a rational discussion. I can’t even go camping with friends without having to speak to her on the phone at least 1-2 hrs per day I am gone.

What to do? What to do? I just don't feel happy anymore and I have no idea how to get it back.

cheers ShoeBox


----------



## billbo (Jan 24, 2010)

First thing you need to do is take responsibility for yourself. You are responsible for making yourself happy. And you clearly are not happy right now. I can tell you happiness and freedom are not the same thing. You will add complications to your life liek you have never imagined. So right now, before you go and make rash decisions, look at the fact that you are out of work and depressed. And do a 180. Do somethings that make you happy. You must. It's no one else's job. Marriage is a selfless endeavor and right now you are being selfish because you are unhappy. It is not your wife's job to make you happy, only you can do it. So do it!. IF you need some counseling, get it.


----------

